

My soon-to-be-popular Punycat news site drives traffic to your startup's blog - genwin

Go to Punycat.com. Suggest your fine blog (startup or otherwise) using the suggest link at the bottom. Include your email address, which I&#x27;ll use only to send you a special link to Punycat that auto-subscribes your blog. You tweet the link or otherwise share it. Because Punycat users automatically share their interests, other users with similar interests and who haven&#x27;t seen your blog are drawn to it. Quid pro quo!<p>Is it ugly? I&#x27;m a backend guy! Eventually I&#x27;ll hire a UI person. I think it looks best on a phone.<p>Tech: Written in Go (golang) and SQLite, both of which I like very much.
======
minimaxir
You can't call your own startup "soon-to-be-popular." That's cheating.

